# First batch(s) of tallow



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

Well, over the past month we sold five of our eight steers. They were all taken to the same butcher and I asked for the extra suet if the buyers didn't want it. So far, I have 80-100lbs. I finally have a quite day so off I go, I started with two large pots and added two cups of water to each, turned on the burners to low and added two 1 gallon bags of suet into each pot. As the suet melted I added more until I had all the fat in the pots and melting. Oh, I am using around forty pounds and not all the suet. The suet is all melted and I take a colander and pore the liquified suet into a separate pot, wash the pots, add around four inches of water to each pot and then place cheese cloth over the colander and pore the liquid into the water and bring both pots to a boil. That is where I am now the burners are off and the propane tank valve is shut off. It is supposed to drop down into the mid forties tonight. My plan is to just let it separate in the pots over night. Is this ok, and any advice on my procedures would be appreciated.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

Just an update, everything set up fine. I'll cut it up after coffee.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I usually boil my fats to make lard or tallow. Once it cools just peel the tallow off the top. So it sounds like you did pretty good. If it seems like there may be water in your tallow put it in a pot and heat it back up to drive out the water.


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

My tallow ended up with a slight yellow tinge to it. I re-boiled it again but that didn't help much. So my DW and I made our first batch of cold process soap and she added the colors and fragrances she wanted. We had separated the batch into three portions with different colors in each. They turned out really cool and are sitting on our table drying. What fun, and we now have a new winter "fun chore".


----------

